# Uncapping frames



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Currently I use Cowen's reciprocating heated knife uncapper. 
Does anyone use Cooks and Beals rotary knife uncapper? 
Better/worst than the knife? Advantages/disadvantages ? 

Thanks


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

I have used about everything out there. Chain flail, Cowen, Bogenschutz, hand scrappers, hot hand knives. Seems like each style has its strengths and weaknesses. The big issue is how the uncapper is integrated into the rest of the system. Every system seems to have its bottleneck. What ever you use make sure its not the problem child. If you have a well adjusted (not a frame cruncher) Cowen I'd stick with it.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Haven't actually used a "bogey" but I think they may be a bit louder, more trouble prone and harder on frames though they may do a better job on new soft comb. I think theres a reason the Cowens seem to have taken over the market.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Ya, I've heard they don't push wax. I've also heard C&B are set so that the cutter gets 99% of the cappings where as the knife will get let's say 90%. No secondary frame scratcher after the uncapper ... ?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

In order for your cowen to work correctly, dont you have to clean off all burr comb and propolis from the frames before putting them on the uncapper?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Not usually, we just make sure the frames are broke apart and send them through. Cowens system does a fantastic job except it does require a scratcher after the uncapper for missed frames. 
My question to the fellows using C&B's rotary knife is does it do a better job than Cowens knife system?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I appreciate the knowledge and dont mean to be off topic. The current uncapper I use is a Gunness and though it has served me well, I am unsatisfied with noise, how much it beats up my frames and it flings honey all over the place even with the guards in place.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

If you are running the slotted blades instead of the serrated blades, large chunks of burr comb will simply get smashed against the frame, while serrated blades wont do that. However I prefer the slotted blades as they are more trouble free and less likely to snag a frame with a warped top bar. When loading a Cowen I try to spot that burr comb and pull it off as I separate the frames.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>dont mean to be off topic. <<

off topic, ha ha ha!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

jim lyon said:


> When loading a Cowen I try to spot that burr comb and pull it off as I separate the frames.


ya me too, but usually Im not running the machine LOL

Ive heard the slotted blades are hard on new wax.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

The slotted frames destroy brand new comb. It would tear almost down to plastic foundation even with the widest and hottest setting. Works well on older foundation.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Same subject, different gadget.

Has anybody looked at or used something like the uncapper in this video ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snKalnyDcmg

At the 2 minute mark, it starts showing the uncapping stuff. It cuts slits to open the comb, and no cappings to deal with. How does that look to you folks with a lot of 'been there, done that' ? It looks appealing for a new build, because no equipment needed to deal with cappings.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks interesting, but I couldn't really see an up close of the slitters and what they look like. Its probably similar to that manual one from Brushy Mountain, only automated. How would it do on the low spots of comb?


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

jmgi said:


> How would it do on the low spots of comb?


That's why I'm asking the folks that 'been there, done that'. The one thing I did notice in the video, those frames are awfully clean. Either they have very neat and tidy bees, or, the hidden expense is having somebody spend an inordinate amount of time cleaning frames, before they reach the uncapper.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

They did look very clean, but then again they are plastic and as you remember from the duracrap days, bees dont do much on slick plastic. Maybe thats why they suggest plastic.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

They suggest plastic because the top bars are usually consistently straight. The plastic frames today sure get burred up.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes they do get burred up but are very easy to clean off too. I have to disagree about the straightness of plastic. I have seen warped plastic frames from sitting in sun.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think plastic frames are always that straight either, but that is what the video said about using plastic frames in their uncapper.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I see what you are saying. Yeah I didnt read much of the caption, just watched the video hoping to see what they use for the uncapping. It looks like a very expensive precision setup. I wonder if they dont make beeswax candles in Finland or if the bees would reuse the wax or pitch it outside the entrance as trash. I think we are all missing major parts of that picture, and only seeing a sales pitch with that video.

Though it is interesting.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Cook and Beals is the best. It cuts the wax perfectly. Granted it is louder than Cowens. But if you have other machines running at the same time it won't matter much. Stick with the Cowen if you have garbage frames though.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Does it throw wax and honey around much?


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Is there an uncapper brand (other than the flailing chain uncapper) that does a better job than the others of getting the low spots, or is that something that they all have a problem with? Thanks.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

No, it doesn't throw any honey or wax around. Everything is shielded.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I can't help but feel that the slitting uncapper is going to get packed full of wax/debris and become a comb smearer..

Can anyone take a picture of the C&B uncapper in action?


----------

